# Where To Live In Melbourne??



## donnyleigh (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi All,

We are moving out to Melbourne in Feb 2008 and have never visited Oz before, I am going out on my own in 2 weeks for 4 days but that isn't very long to get an idea of what life will be like is it. Its a little nerve racking I must admit. If anyone could suggest nice areas to live with good schools etc that would be a great help (bearing in mind we can afford anything upto $450K for a 3/4 bedroom house)? I should also mention that I need to be within a 30-45 minute commute of Broadmeadows. Thanks


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

donnyleigh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are moving out to Melbourne in Feb 2008 and have never visited Oz before, I am going out on my own in 2 weeks for 4 days but that isn't very long to get an idea of what life will be like is it. Its a little nerve racking I must admit. If anyone could suggest nice areas to live with good schools etc that would be a great help (bearing in mind we can afford anything upto $450K for a 3/4 bedroom house)? I should also mention that I need to be within a 30-45 minute commute of Broadmeadows. Thanks


Hi Donnyleigh,

If you like a more natural environment, look to the hills east of Broadmeadows in the general area of Eltham. Eltham itself is quite pricey, but you might find something around Eltham in your price range.

For a more "outer suburbbut more like a town on its own" feel, You might like to look up the Calder Freeway to the NW of Broadmeadows around Sunbury, or even further out where there is a more country feel (Gisbourne Woodend etc) which I think is far nicer.

The nicer areas closer to the CBD might be a bit too pricey.

Good luck


----------



## donnyleigh (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Lorenzo.

What is Altona & Point Cook like? On google maps it says it is 30km away from Broadmeadows and a 35 minute drive, is that realistic bearing in mind traffic and stuff?

Many thanks


----------



## penhatfield (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello, I am interested in where you settled. My family is considering moving to Melbourne as well. My company is located near St. Kilda and Toorak Roads. I am looking for a good neighborhood to rent for a little while that is close to a Metro line to go to work. I need a backyard for two active boys so I am looking for a house rather than a flat. I could rent up to $1000 pw. thanks for any help!


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

penhatfield said:


> Hello, I am interested in where you settled. My family is considering moving to Melbourne as well. My company is located near St. Kilda and Toorak Roads. I am looking for a good neighborhood to rent for a little while that is close to a Metro line to go to work. I need a backyard for two active boys so I am looking for a house rather than a flat. I could rent up to $1000 pw. thanks for any help!


If you like inner city living, Around St Kilda, Toorak and South Yarra in a nice spot to live, and for a grand a week, you could probably find a nice detached house with a backyard.

Check out this map of the area south yarra - Google Maps

Look at the suburbs close to your company and punch in suburb here... you'll get a lot for your money Rental Properties, Lease and Holiday Rentals - realestate.com.au


----------



## baysider (Aug 18, 2010)

donnyleigh said:


> Thanks Lorenzo.
> 
> What is Altona & Point Cook like?
> Many thanks


Here's a comprehensive blog on Altona, with lots of info, photos & videos:

altonabeauty.blogspot. com


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

donnyleigh said:


> Thanks Lorenzo.
> 
> What is Altona & Point Cook like? On google maps it says it is 30km away from Broadmeadows and a 35 minute drive, is that realistic bearing in mind traffic and stuff?
> 
> Many thanks


Altona - Up and coming but its the West and it smells (kelp) plus it has the refinery near.
Point Cook - Its the west but nice houses but very Truman Show

Rather stay in Coburg or similar - Avoid the west if possible


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

lorenzo said:


> If you like inner city living, Around St Kilda, Toorak and South Yarra in a nice spot to live, and for a grand a week, you could probably find a nice detached house with a backyard.
> 
> Check out this map of the area south yarra - Google Maps
> 
> Look at the suburbs close to your company and punch in suburb here... you'll get a lot for your money Rental Properties, Lease and Holiday Rentals - realestate.com.au


Agreed - I would consider anywhere from St Kilda down to Sandringham (all along the Sandringham line). 

Generally seems to be a bit cheaper if you choose east of Nepean highway. For example Brighton East is cheaper than Brighton as you are further from the ocean


----------



## baysider (Aug 18, 2010)

Halo said:


> Altona - Up and coming but its the West and it smells (kelp) plus it has the refinery near.


Take a look at that website. It may change your opinions.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

baysider said:


> Take a look at that website. It may change your opinions.


LOL, I've been there numerous times.... I know.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

for upto 450k for a 3/4 bedroom house...you'll go where ever you can afford to buy if you can.


----------

